# ВСД по гипертоническому типу, остеохондроз и тренировки



## Bogdan1997 (7 Фев 2016)

здраствуйте мне 18 лет занимаюсь кикбоксингом , ,заметил что в жару или когда нервнечаю зуд по телу,потом вечером болела голова в затылке померял АД 140,80 давления было 2 дня решил проверется у ,врача ,здал все анализы , поставили диагноз всд по гипертоническому типу ,шейний остеохондроз 2 ступеня,и грудной остеохондроз 1 ступеня,врачи назначили ,1)масаж, 2)пока принимаю таблетки спорт нельзя.3)спорт можна но не кикбоксинг,4)был у 2 кардиологов сказали умереные физ нагрузки,так вот какой спорт мне можна и полезен?можно ли турник,брусья,отжимания от пола ,приседания без веса,тренировки в тренажорном зале маленькими весами,жим лежа,тяга на спину,бицепс гантелями?можна бегать,и плаванья?


----------



## La murr (7 Фев 2016)

*Bogdan1997*, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## AIR (7 Фев 2016)

Вечер добрый. На мой взгляд наилучшие советы могут дать доктора, которые Вас осматривали, назначили лечение и на месте могут оценить его эффективность. .


----------



## Bogdan1997 (7 Фев 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Вечер добрый. На мой взгляд наилучшие советы могут дать доктора, которые Вас осматривали, назначили лечение и на месте могут оценить его эффективность. .


а при таких диагнозах вопше спортом можна заниматся?


----------



## AIR (7 Фев 2016)

Bogdan1997 написал(а):


> а при таких диагнозах вопше спортом можна заниматся?


Даже при таких диагнозах,  степень выраженности проявлений может быть разная... Вполне возможно что лечение будет очень эффективным и спортом вполне возможно будет заниматься, хотя не спортом высших достижений..


----------



## Bogdan1997 (7 Фев 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Даже при таких диагноза,  степень выраженности проявлений может быть разная... Вполне возможно что лечение будет очень эффективным и спортом вполне возможно будет заниматься, хотя не спортом высших достижений..


ну прошол курс массажа ,принимал таблетки от давления сейчас давления 110.60,нормально себя чуствою.с кикбоксингом я завязал хочу просто турник,брусья,отжимания от пола,бицепс гантелями плаванье,бег такое можна делать ?


----------



## AIR (7 Фев 2016)

Думаю что вполне можно, разумеется при разумном подходе.. Но контролировать самочувствие нужно..


----------



## Bogdan1997 (7 Фев 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Думаю что вполне можно, разумеется при разумном подходе.. Но контролировать самочувствие нужно..


я думаю тренироватся 2 раза в неделю +раз басейн


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (8 Фев 2016)

Контроль АД ежедневный(вести дневник, в который записывать показания тонометра утром и вечером).
Продолжить занятия любимым видом спорта.


----------



## Bogdan1997 (8 Фев 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Контроль АД ежедневный(вести дневник, в который записывать показания тонометра утром и вечером).
> Продолжить занятия любимым видом спорта.


я понял большое спасибо просто читал что если при всд по гипертоническому типу занаматся спортом турник,брусья то перерастет в гипертонию ето правда?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (8 Фев 2016)

Bogdan1997 написал(а):


> я понял большое спасибо просто читал что если при всд по гипертоническому типу занаматся спортом турник,брусья то перерастет в гипертонию ето правда?


Всё это такие же глупости, как и сама ВСД. Главный критерий при занятиях физкультурой и спортом - самочувствие.


----------



## Bogdan1997 (8 Фев 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Всё это такие же глупости, как и сама ВСД. Главный критерий при занятиях физкультурой и спортом - самочувствие.


я понял буду немножко тренироватся большое спасибо вам)


----------



## Галина Каримова (8 Фев 2016)

Bogdan1997 https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/25055/#post-265468 посмотрите пожалуста

Здравствуйте, Богдан



Bogdan1997 написал(а):


> какой спорт мне можна и полезен?


Плавание, велосипед, ходьба, гимнастика



Bogdan1997 написал(а):


> можно ли турник,брусья,отжимания от пола ,приседания без веса,тренировки в тренажорном зале маленькими весами,жим лежа,тяга на спину,бицепс гантелями?можна бегать,и плаванья?


Да, все можно, но без фанатизма 

С уважением, Галина


----------



## Bogdan1997 (8 Фев 2016)

Галина Каримова написал(а):


> Bogdan1997 https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/25055/#post-265468 посмотрите пожалуста
> 
> Здравствуйте, Богдан
> 
> ...


я понял большое спасибо


----------

